
16M people watch fake supermoon live stream - uyaij
http://money.cnn.com/2018/01/31/media/fake-supermoon-video-facebook/index.html
======
wruza
With all those people saying “hm, well, cool/awful” and forget about it few
minutes later when you present them a fake, I begin to doubt that truth and
reality is actually a valuable thing today.

What’s the difference between 250k monetized followers of fake and the same
amount of monetized followers of real?

